
The rich get richer: Loonie swaps and altcoin airdrops - jpatokal
http://gyrovague.com/2017/08/09/the-rich-get-richer-loonie-swaps-and-altcoin-airdrops/
======
reubeniv
Tempted to invest in cryptocurrency, however I'm acutely aware a sure sign a
market is in for a fall is when I become tempted to invest, I've been saying
that about BTC for a couple of years now, though.

